
Nobel goes to a man who can explain why Americans overeat and pile up debt - azuajef
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/10/09/american-professor-wins-nobel-prize-in-economics-for-trying-to-understand-irrational-human-behavior/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_nobel-620am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
thejay
what NNTableb has to say abouton this topic..
[https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/883689826335281153](https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/883689826335281153)

